# "How can I keep my own knife?"



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

When a craftsman becomes a polisher, his initial purpose is to make "perfect things." He will spend hours refining a pocketknife to the best of his parameters and usually spends untold amounts of time and materials. Then his clients see the knife, and they want it "right now." And it's hard to part with your first production knife.

Rookie: So, Chico, how can I keep some good blades for myself.
Chico: Easy, make what they don't like.
Rookie: How can I then make money?
Chico: Oh, you'll still make the good stuff, you just make some knives that no one really considers.
Rookie: And how do I do that...?

This brings us to the lesson of the day. How to build a "masquerade." First thing, buy a folder that is marked 'China.'

Now, as most of you know, China had a terrible reputation in the world of manufacturing. To improve their image, they shot 30,000 assemblers. In the last two years production has never been better. In fact, most of the knives I see bearing the stamp of 'China' are better than Japanese and even some of our American companies. So if you want to keep your knife, make sure of the 'China' stamp.

Two, find the best pick of the litter in your inventory, and then disassemble it. Knives are simple tools. But in the last year most of the automatics I have purchased and fired all have powerful springs. Clean the inside of the knife, buy a new stronger spring, and install that. You'll know you'll have to hang on, but the clueless bargain shopper has no idea...

Three, use your shaping stone and re-profile the edge to 14.5 degrees. Use every stick of polish you own and buff this bevel until it sends messages to overhead aircraft. All knife guys claim to be "experts," while darn few of them are. There are guys who will rake your edge with their thumb, or without asking you shave their arm hair. But this knife creates injuries, and they'll be shocked when you don't have a bandage. I quit carrying bandages over a decade ago. A real 'expert' doesn't put parts of his body near any sharp edge.

Last but not least, wear some of the paint off the knife. On some blades just your blue jeans will do that. You know the knife is new, but the clueless will insist you're trying to sell a "used" knife. Now the knife I'm polishing is new, but I've had it for eight years. It's been handled by the mob, but never used to cut a single thing. And it's my belief I'll have this little jewel forever. What client wants to buy a 17 dollar knife refined to over 300 bucks?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

So, here is my new 17 dollar knife, although we all know the truth. Folded on the table it looks like its seen The Battle of the Bulge. Just for fun I buffed it with nandiamond slurry to 3.2 million grit. Spring like a muskrat trap, and not a client will want it...


----------

